# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Tips on Shadowline

## UteMad

Hi i am after some tips on shadow line install for a bathroom with a new ceiling and tiles going all the way up .. 
Can the shadowline be fitted prior to tiles so it can be sanded and painted to save mess? If so whats the best setout method and is the metal shadowline sweet in a bathroom 
cheers utemad

----------


## Gaza

the unit job we have been on for the last two years does the shadowline two ways, for the "studio's & 1 beders" they sheet walls and ceilings then use a 10x10mm u channel at the junction of the wall and ceiling, then tile up to the channel paint the channel white to match the ceiling.  other way is sheet walls then tile walls then sheet ceiling after tiles are done. using P50 etc....

----------


## Tools

I'd go the first option. If you use the second option you will lose the shadow line when you tile.  
Tools

----------


## UteMad

Yeah i need to maintain the even gap i was just hoping there was a way of doing before tiling so as to save the mess once tiled.. it aint a cost thing more a quality thing.. 
cheers utemad

----------


## rrobor

I dont think you will get the best result by trying to fit tiles after the shadowline, could you grout them and get that spot on, I dont think so. Thats just my opinion though,  perhaps there is a method.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

No question, vertical surface first the showline second.  Doing it the other way is a world of hurt IMO. 
I defer to Rod, but shadowline is the most satisfying and most difficult of ceiling-wall finishes.  Messy, dirty, a pain in the a**e to install and finish.  I spent a long time wprking out the easy way to staple the bloody things in place for long enoug to bog 'em.  Once that was done, dead easy. 
I would say on the wet area question that my local gym/council pool (built 2000) does have a problem with corrosion of shadowline finish in the boys' toilets/showers.  But this is a place with pools etc, 98% humidity for 16 hours/day.  So not yer average bathroom!

----------


## autogenous

_I would say on the wet area question that my local gym/council pool (built 2000) does have a problem with corrosion of shadowline finish in the boys' toilets/showers. But this is a place with pools etc, 98% humidity for 16 hours/day. So not yer average bathroom _ Very interesting point about the P50.  You can get PVC and stainless beads but Im unsure about P50. 
Black looks even better IMHO.  I used to see it done with black felt behind the gap.  Interesting way to vent the steam too in a wet area.

----------


## cherub65

shadow line.pdf
shadow line using p50 profile

----------


## ThinkLiving

Utemad, 
If it is quality you are after, there is no other way to do it than tile first and shadow line into the tile.  Obviously ensure that the walls are straight, square and plumb. 
You can definitely get the shadow line bead in PVC.  I would strongly advise against using the steel bead in a bathroom. 
I understand where you're coming from wanting to complete the setting and sanding prior to tile completion. 
Cheers,
Steve

----------


## UteMad

> Utemad, 
> If it is quality you are after, there is no other way to do it than tile first and shadow line into the tile. Obviously ensure that the walls are straight, square and plumb. 
> You can definitely get the shadow line bead in PVC. I would strongly advise against using the steel bead in a bathroom. 
> I understand where you're coming from wanting to complete the setting and sanding prior to tile completion. 
> Cheers,
> Steve

  
Hey steve 
welcome lucky me to be your first post hey...
yeah its quality hence why i wanted to get the mess outa the way first and save working over the new tiles .. like in a kitchen you always paint your ceilings first to save mess and if they are damaged then they can be redone but you just might get away with it too..Oh well looks like i'll sheet it first and set later  
cheers utemad

----------


## Gaza

[quote=autogenous;772538] 
Very interesting point about the P50. You can get PVC and stainless beads but Im unsure about P50. 
quote] 
yes you can we are using PVC P50 for indoor pool and external eves on a school job last week

----------

